# Site General > Pet Related Laws & Legislation >  Herp Nation Radio Special Report  Ball Pythons Banned in Texas

## jess6905

Many of you have probably already seen this, but just in case thought I'd share. Someone in a reptile group I follow on FB posted this today.

http://www.herpnation.com/audio/dks-sr6-011413/

If it's nothing new that everyone is aware of already sorry.

----------

_piedplus_ (06-22-2013)

----------


## I-KandyReptiles

Ouch !  :Sad: 

That's so retarded! There's so many things the government could be worried about instead of banning non venomous snakes :/

----------


## Flikky

Wow I had no idea about this. Thank you for posting

----------


## Kinra

That's just horrible and their arguments for it are retarded.  Who would keep a horse near a snake cage?  Why is a bucking horse a concern when it comes to snakes?   :Confused: 

And Cobras are stalkers that kill entire families????   Where does this guy get his facts from?  He's certainly one vet I would never use...

If this goes through based on his testimony people are stupid.   :Sad: 

Edit: just listened to Herp Nation's broadcast, I can't believe it actually passed.   :Mad:

----------


## iCandiBallPythons

http://www.herpnation.com/audio/dks-sr6-011413/

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## TheSnakeGeek

wow. lets just ban dogs too.  :Sad:

----------


## satomi325

> wow. lets just ban dogs too.


Some cities have already done that to specific breeds. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2

----------


## TheSnakeGeek

> Some cities have already done that to specific breeds. 
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


true. i hope this isn't the beginning of a trend. venomous, i can kind of understand.. or understand at least requiring special permits or classes. but banning balls? really?

----------


## eatgoodfood

I just listened to it and tried to watch the attached video.  I got through the part of cobras stalking you and killing entire families and had to stop.  I cannot stand to listen to such garbage.  This man needs some education.  I bet he gets money from HSUS or something.  Absolutely terrible playing into the boards fears and ignorance, using his position as a vet to push what is likely his agenda.

----------

cinnamonpython (01-15-2013)

----------


## TheSnakeGeek

anyone catch the veterinarian's name? maybe an email from a few more educated people could shine a light on his unenlightened way of thinking.

----------


## Flikky

This is why I cannot listen to these ridiculous people! I am always shocked at how little they seem to know and how much is done with their incorrect blabber.

----------


## Kinra

It's things like this that really show that we need to band together and keep and eye out for legislation like this.  When handled in an appropriate manor we can prevent things like this from passing or make them change so they make both party happy (i.e. requiring secure caging).

----------

_Valentine Pirate_ (01-15-2013)

----------


## cinnamonpython

if we banned kittens everyone would start protesting

ban snakes and people don't care about the life's they are affecting  :Sad:

----------


## satomi325

It's just ignorance and lack of knowledge. These people see the word "python" stuck behind Ball and they immediately think 20+ foot snake taking over the Everglades.
I really don't think they understand that balls stay relatively small. Either way, this is all unfortunate circumstances.

----------


## ktint

Idiot vet and a bunch of uneducated crazy people.

----------


## cinnamonpython

i want to move to Australia. people like snakes there and protect them.

----------

_Aes_Sidhe_ (01-16-2013),_TheSnakeGuy_ (01-15-2013)

----------


## royal constrictor

dude _ignore_ those guys what happened when they made alcohol illegal, or marijuana..... im from hawaii, and all snakes r illegal... but what do people do they come to the mainland, put a ball python between theyre legs and fly them back to hawaii... now the cops r gunna have one more stupid thing to arrest people for that us tax payers r paying for, when they should be out protecting us from other things than harmless snakes.... and hows that, us tax payers r paying taxes so they can ban what we want.... doesnt sound fair to me

----------

cinnamonpython (01-15-2013)

----------


## wolfy-hound

I can't get the things to play, so can someone please give me a short version of what was done?

----------


## Kinra

> I can't get the things to play, so can someone please give me a short version of what was done?


A vet went to one of the county boards complaining about how dangerous snakes were: what if a horse bucked and knocked a cage over?  Did you know cobras have been known to stalk people and kill whole families?  If you get bit you will die in 30 minutes because there is no antivenom?

Herp nation talked to a ball python breeder in the area who is out of the country and this apparently came about because someone's burm got out and killed some chickens and a dog.  And something happened with a cobra and long story short the vet found out and decided to take action.  It was passed based on fear mongering and responsible keepers not knowing about it.

----------


## youbeyouibei

And yet this is the state that allows/promotes & encourages rattlesnake roundups...only "good" snake is a dead snake? Can't say I'm surprised, just disappointed that they passed this. Not knocking on Texas or Texans, just saying it's extremely unfortunate when faulty logic leads to actions such as this based off conjecture & sensationalism.

----------


## loonunit

> i want to move to Australia. people like snakes there and protect them.


Protect, maybe; like, definitely not. Most Australians are not Steve Irwin. Most Australians assume snakes are not just venomous but kill-you-in-10-minutes-flat venomous, and they have a hard phobia to break.

----------


## C&H Exotic Morphs

This is complete BS!  And the "Vet" that was talking sounded like a very unknowledgeable idiot.  Unfortunately that is only how he looks and sounds to us.  To the general public it would be very easy to believe the garbage he is spewing!

The one thing I would hope this does is help all keepers/breeders realize that they don't just want to ban venomous and large constrictors.  They are coming after ALL of our snakes and reptiles! 
Please everyone it is time to truly ban together and really fight these BS laws and bans!  Whether you have 1 little leopard gecko or ball python.  Or you are like many of us and have a larger collection consisting of many species including larger pythons, boas and for some venomous.  
Do your part; make phone calls, send emails and donate whatever you can to USARK, PIJAC or Herp Alliance, whichever you feel is best suited to do the job!

----------

_minguss_ (09-06-2013)

----------


## TheSnakeGuy

This is infuriating to me as a Texan, a Ball Python keeper, as well as a herp enthusiast. I really wish I lived closer to this county. I would drive to the next open council meeting and demand it be lifted. Along with me would be a list of reasons with actual facts. Too bad I live 200 miles away. Any San Antonio residents willing to stand up for your friends who have been wronged? Your voice needs to be heard.

----------


## Gpoop

Ball Pythons banned in Texas


http://www.herpnation.com/audio/dks-sr6-011413/

----------


## Edward F

There is a Facebook group for all Texas reptile keepers to join http://www.facebook.com/groups/149826345169356/

Or go to Royerreptiles.com and click Facebook link.

The ban may go to Bexar county next....Then all of Texas

----------


## adam_c

so what is the future for ball python breeding/breeders? is it just slowly going to fade away? is there slowly going to be no market for it because people can't move snakes out of state? i am really interested in hearing what others have to say about this.

----------


## 3skulls

Another thread here

http://ball-pythons.net/forums/showthread.php?t=189177

----------


## NormanSnake

This is very scary, because I live in the closest neighboring state to texas: Oklahoma. The worst part of it is that I can actually see this happening in Oklahoma.

----------


## BigJayPiercer

Ball Pythons were Banned in one County in Texas not the whole State.

Do not over sensationalize this ruling.  However do not discount the fact that this can happen anywhere.

Fairveiw Heights Illinois has a city statute that makes it Illegal to own or sell any snakes. That is one town away from me.

Sent from my LGL45C using Tapatalk 2

----------

_Flikky_ (01-15-2013),_meowmeowkazoo_ (01-18-2013)

----------


## adam_c

> Ball Pythons were Banned in one County in Texas not the whole State.
> 
> Do not over sensationalize this ruling.  However do not discount the fact that this can happen anywhere.
> 
> Fairveiw Heights Illinois has a city statute that makes it Illegal to own or sell any snakes. That is one town away from me.
> 
> Sent from my LGL45C using Tapatalk 2


thanks for chiming in. i haven't dug too deep into the snake bans (other than the burms/rocks/anacondas) but i just don't get it.. ball pythons.. really? it just doesn't make much sense to me. its quite sad, really.

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

> http://www.herpnation.com/audio/dks-sr6-011413/
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2





> Ball Pythons banned in Texas
> 
> 
> http://www.herpnation.com/audio/dks-sr6-011413/






> Another thread here
> 
> http://ball-pythons.net/forums/showthread.php?t=189177


Merged  :Good Job:

----------


## Anitec22

But thats only in Wilson County herp nation radio makes it seem that its all of texas :Rage: ! Im from Mesquite,Tx and i visit stores with ball pythons and Boa constructors I even talked with a store owner snake expert he says that they might make it tough for larger snake owners like burmese and other 12ft or more to have license to keep them in states (mostly florida) but theres been bans on burmese pythons in areas of texas and some would lift the ban. Ball pythons ban is a joke! See you at the 2013 reptile expo Feb 23  another Ball Python in my collection  :Very Happy:  That rural county is nothing!

----------


## West Coast Jungle

Never underestimate the power of stupidity.

----------

_3skulls_ (01-16-2013),_Aes_Sidhe_ (01-16-2013),GummiBear (01-17-2013),_STjepkes_ (01-17-2013)

----------


## Edward F

Herp Nation Radio Special Report

http://www.herpnation.com/audio/dks-sr6-011413/

----------


## 3skulls

Here is a thread about it. 

http://ball-pythons.net/forums/showthread.php?t=189177

----------


## lX V1P3R Xl

With all the idiots out there and the goverment pushing its way deeper and deeper into our lives, our country (US  :Salute: ) is in big trouble.

----------


## confucius

This is really upsetting  :Sad:  All boas and pythons? Including smaller ones like balls and sand boas? This is one of the most ridiculous things i've ever heard.

----------


## Anitec22

Nothing is gonna happen they say this for years! Im from texas we had BP for sale everywhere that rural county was scared cause he had 400 snakes and they cant tell the difference between BP and burmese but rumors are said that for years.

----------


## Anitec22

You people are idiots!

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

> Herp Nation Radio Special Report
> 
> http://www.herpnation.com/audio/dks-sr6-011413/





> Here is a thread about it. 
> 
> http://ball-pythons.net/forums/showthread.php?t=189177


Merged

----------


## Crj1979

This is exactly how a nationwide ban is going to start: They will target small towns and counties where they know they can get away with passing these types of laws. Once these laws get passed SOMEWHERE they are much easier to get passed EVERYWHERE.

This is a small county in Texas.  This guy is either going to lose his house or lose his snakes, either way its not right. We dont all own Burmese pythons or live in Florida but I am sure a lot of us wrote letters to try to stop the python ban, this should be no different. Its time to step up and help try to fix something before more counties decide to do the same thing. If we can overturn this law in Wilson County Texas I would imagine we could help other places where this sort of ridiculous law is being thought of.  We need to start fighting to keep our animals.

Im sure most of you are thinking That wont happen where I live, YOUR WRONG. Florida has an actual problem (not exactly how the news shows it, but still a problem) with a decent number of Burmese pythons out in the wild, Wilson County had 1. Even Florida didnt BAN them; they just require permits and fees now.  This small rural county completely banned ALL constrictors because of 1 Burmese python, and a cobra. This County is right outside of San Antonio, can you imagine what would happen if San Antonio decided to do this? All it will take is 1 large city to decide to do the same thing and then we are done for.

There have been maps released showing possible places Burmese pythons can live in the U.S. and it was every state from North Carolina down to Florida and across to Texas. We have a lot of Burmese pythons in Florida and now we have had 1 in Wilson County Texas.  When a law gets put into place because *a horse might kick your cobra cage off the shelf* do you really think it is unrealistic for people to look at a map and assume that from Texas all the way to Florida there are Burmese pythons out in the wild? Every state in-between Texas and Florida now has ammo to help ban our snakes if they want to.

You may not keep Burmese pythons or Cobras but we all keep reptiles. I know there were a lot of people who didnt try to stop the python ban because it didnt concern them because they only keep ball pythons.  Well out of nowhere this county just banned everything. Regardless of what you keep it is time to start sending in letters to try to fix this.

Send some letters to Wilson County and lets try to stop this: http://www.co.wilson.tx.us/

----------


## wolfy-hound

That's so ridiculous. What if that horse bucked and kicked a person in the head? BAN ALL HORSES!!! 

I'd love to see that run in the local paper. With the vet's name on it. What would you bet he'd get plenty of phone calls then.

----------


## tsjoe2

What that can't be right

bad ass Baked sg3 http://dragcave.net/image/PQXh1.gif please click an view the egg http://dragcave.net/image/uUS85.gif

----------


## Rob

Dumb da dumb dumb dummmmmmmb

----------


## barbie.dragon

> dude _ignore_ those guys what happened when they made alcohol illegal, or marijuana..... im from hawaii, and all snakes r illegal... but what do people do they come to the mainland, put a ball python between theyre legs and fly them back to hawaii... now the cops r gunna have one more stupid thing to arrest people for that us tax payers r paying for, when they should be out protecting us from other things than harmless snakes.... and hows that, us tax payers r paying taxes so they can ban what we want.... doesnt sound fair to me


If snakes were introduced to Hawaii and formes a population it would devastate the whole ecosystem so it is a big deal...

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

> dude _ignore_ those guys what happened when they made alcohol illegal, or marijuana..... im from hawaii, and all snakes r illegal... but what do people do they come to the mainland, put a ball python between theyre legs and fly them back to hawaii... now the cops r gunna have one more stupid thing to arrest people for that us tax payers r paying for, when they should be out protecting us from other things than harmless snakes.... and hows that, us tax payers r paying taxes so they can ban what we want.... doesnt sound fair to me


And we wonder why snake owners have a bad rep, with comments like this its no surprise.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Because a law is stupid and you do not agree with it does not mean you should condone irresponsible ownership that reflects on ALL of us.

*And now an official reminder 





			
				8. No posts promoting illegal behavior will be tolerated, including but not limited to warez/pirating of copyrighted material, illegal drug or alcohol usage, and illegal ownership or trafficking of species.
			
		

*

----------

rabernet (01-17-2013)

----------


## STjepkes

We really are done for if especially non-dangerous species such as ball-pythons ever receive state-wide bans. Sure, most people are happy leave us alone, but would people ever vote to over turns laws like that? I have little to no hope of that being a possibility...  :Sad:

----------


## Valley

Anyone get a name on that "vet", and I use will that term lightly. He should know better than that, sounds to me like he got a really nice payoff. Someone should look into that. A bribe would be a huge killer in that case, I just can't see a vet saying that stuff. Even if they don't per say like them, they should know that they're not dangerous.

----------

_STjepkes_ (01-17-2013)

----------


## Bluebonnet Herp

Wait, is this all of Texas? Or is it Wilson County? I heard they just banned the snakes that one would require a commercial/recreational exotic snake permit for, such as African rock pythons, southern African rock pythons, green anacondas, reticulated pythons, and Burmese pythons, as well as non-native venomous snakes. But if they ban ball pythons, boa constrictors, and the like, well damn, they're gonna have to arrest me before they can take them out of my home.
I mean, really? Regulations? In MY Texas!?

----------


## Faolan

He probably got his facts from rikki tikki tavi, the idiot.

----------

_Bluebonnet Herp_ (08-31-2013)

----------


## iknowthetruth

> wow. lets just ban dogs too.


they already have to certain breeds, pitbulls and any dog looking like one are a big one , but also shiba inus, german shepards, chow chows etc etc. My state just recently said a dog can not be listed as vicious by state law and other towns have to pass their own law banning them, so now pitbulls are no longer illegal in most parts of the state, but one town  i forget which says that all dogs under 20 lbs are banned in their town, not an apartment complex, the entire town

----------


## Reinz

> i want to move to Australia. people like snakes there and protect them.


I sure hope your comment was tongue in cheek.  :Smile: 

Gain rights for snakes and lose your own.   No Bill of Rights over there.

----------


## Neal

This really sucks, I mean why ban ball pythons? That's like the whole ban on yellow anacondas but not green, and greens get larger! It's because of something to do with they can survive colder temps or something. I don't know but it's stupid.

Honestly, because it's a law that doesn't harm anybody I personally would just merely consider it a suggestion.

----------


## Darkbird

This thread was started back at the beginning of the year, is there any current info on whats haapening with this situation?

----------


## TXcountryboy

Honestly if they did ban them here i'm completely illegal with five balls and a 3 egg clutch,  :Snake:

----------


## artgecko

I'm not certain, but I did some looking around online and I think this ban was for a county and it got overturned (I'll try to find which forum I saw it on, but there was a post by a guy in the TX county where they got it overturned)..

Here's the forum post...The TX guy's post is the second one.

----------

